# Kleerkoper



## eno2

Kleerkoper staat op p.443 van mijn Kramers Woordenboek S-N N-S 
in de betekenis van "cepillo para la ropa"

Ik heb dat woord nooit eerder gehoord of gezien en ik vind het ook in geen enkel woordenboek noch op Internet in die betekenis.

Zal wel weer Nederlands dialect zijn, zoals je dat sporadisch  ontmoet in Nederlandse woordenboeken.


----------



## Peterdg

Ook nog nooit van gehoord. Volgens de Spaanse vertaling zou dat bij ons een "kleerborstel" zijn.


----------



## Sjonger

Ik heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord. Waar heb je het gevonden, en in welke context?


----------



## Peterdg

Zou het niet gewoon een drukfout zijn voor "kleerklopper"?

("kleerklopper" staat wel in mijn grote van Dale)


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik ken de context niet, maar een _kleer(en)koper_ is een opkoper van, verrassing, (oude) klederen. Een courant beroep in vervlogen tijden waar best nog wat straatnamen naar verwijzen. Die spelling lijkt mij trouwens relatief recent (19e eeuw?), aangezien ze in het Middelnederlands eerder iets genre *_cleer(en)cooper_ of zo zouden schrijven.

Voor de Spaanse vertaling: dat zal dan een _comprador de ropa_ zijn. De betekenis van een _kleerborstel_ (_cepillo para la ropa_) is gewoon fout - dat durf ik wel te beweren.


----------



## eno2

Sjonger said:


> Ik heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord. Waar heb je het gevonden, en in welke context?



Ik gaf toch de referentie in mijn openingspost. Het moet om een onvoorstelbare (druk?)fout gaan  in mijn Kramers woordenboek Nederlands/Spaans & Spaans/Nederlands in één volume 13º druk van 2007 pagina 443.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Ik ken de context niet, maar een _kleer(en)koper_ is een opkoper van, verrassing, (oude) klederen. Een courant beroep in vervlogen tijden waar best nog wat straatnamen naar verwijzen. Die spelling lijkt mij trouwens relatief recent (19e eeuw?), aangezien ze in het Middelnederlands eerder iets genre *_cleer(en)cooper_ of zo zouden schrijven.
> 
> Voor de Spaanse vertaling: dat zal dan een _comprador de ropa_ zijn. De betekenis van een _kleerborstel_ (_cepillo para la ropa_) is gewoon fout - dat durf ik wel te beweren.


Ja de betekenis koper van kleren vond ik ook op internet. Een  fout van Kramers.


----------

